# Grammostola sp. "Maule" (Chile gold fluff)



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

I picked one of these up from Kempton at the weekend - I was under strict instruction not to come home with any more spiders, but it was so pretty, I couldn't resist. :blush: I understand their care requirements are the same as for the Chile Rose (I did find this out before I handed over my money). 

Just wondered what experience people have had with these beautiful spiders, and if anyone can explain the odd Latin name to me? Thanks!


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

aw, got any pics?....yea pretty much the same as all chili's....that one is next on my list, i got a northern gold SA at the mo


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I image the "Maule" refers to the area of Chile where this species was found.


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

kezzbag said:


> aw, got any pics?....yea pretty much the same as all chili's....that one is next on my list, i got a northern gold SA at the mo


I will try to get some! I Googled the Northern Gold - that is gorgeous!! :flrt:



garlicpickle said:


> I image the "Maule" refers to the area of Chile where this species was found.


Aha! Yes, that makes sense - thanks for that!


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

am tempted to get one from TSS but they're wc. they're lovely spider


----------

